# [IDE] Lecteurs CD/DVD introuvables (Résolu)

## Jamesbch

Bonjour à tous,

cela fait quelques semaines que j'ai changé de PC, la carte mère notamment. J'ai recompilé tout mon système Gentoo pour passer de AMD à Intel, tout fonctionne à merveille je n'ai pas vu de problème pour l'instant exepté ... que je ne vois plus de lecteurs/graveurs CD/DVD. J'en ai deux (un Lite-On et je ne sais plus pour l'autre) qui sont connectés en IDE. Ma carte mère est à base de Chip Intel x38.

Avant j'y accédais avec /dev/cdrom et /dev/dvdwriter (quelque chose comme ça), maitenant je n'ai plus rien de tout ça. Je ne sais pas où il faut le chercher.

Maintenant que j'y pense peut-être que j'ai oublié un module pour IDE intel chipset ou quelque chose comme ça ?

Je vous remercie d'avance. Bonne journée.Last edited by Jamesbch on Thu May 01, 2008 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Problème de configuration kernel.

- Vérifie que tu as bien activé "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support" dans "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers" si le controleur IDE est bien aussi sur du Intel (vérification via lspci)

- Dans "SCSI device support", vérifie que tu as bien "SCSI CDROM support" (pour les CD/DVD) ainsi que "SCSI generic support" pour le graveur.

Tu devrais alors voir des trucs du genre "/dev/sr0" avec des liens vers /dev/cdrom etc... ainsi que des /dev/sg0 utilisé pour graver

----------

## geekounet

Et ne pas oublier de virer complètement l'ancien support IDE du kernel, ne laisser vraiment que la libata  :Wink: 

----------

## Jamesbch

Super ça marche !

Je viens de voir qu'il y avait des restes de mon ancienne configuration, Sata Chipset Nvidia Etc... Et j'ai pis mettre le driver natif de ma puce Sata c'était de JMicron. Du coup j'ai eu un kernel panic à cause du changement des mappages des disques durs. Malgré que c'était en Sata c'était sous le format /dev/hdX et maintenant /dev/sdX. Super je pense que c'est bien optimisé maintenant

Pour les lecteurs DVD, c'est tout bon j'ai bien les périphériques /dev/sg* (et aucun sr* parce que c'est les deux des graveurs). Par contre /dev/cdrom1-3 et cdrw2 sont liés à /dev/hda-b. Je suppose que c'est normal.

J'ai tout testé nickel ! j'accède aux deux lecteurs par /dev/cdrom2 et 3.

Merci infiniment à vous deux ! Sujet résolu.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Si t'as encore des /dev/hd*, ça n'est pas bon, c'est que t'as encore l'ancienne couche IDE dans le kernel... tu devrais songer à la virer complètement et ne vraiment garder que la libata, parce que des drivers IDE vont disparaitre très bientôt, et qu'il rentrent parfois en conflit avec la libata justement, en causant divers problèmes comme des pertes de perfs par exemple...

----------

## Jamesbch

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Si t'as encore des /dev/hd*, ça n'est pas bon, c'est que t'as encore l'ancienne couche IDE dans le kernel... tu devrais songer à la virer complètement et ne vraiment garder que la libata, parce que des drivers IDE vont disparaitre très bientôt, et qu'il rentrent parfois en conflit avec la libata justement, en causant divers problèmes comme des pertes de perfs par exemple...

 

Oui j'en ai encore deux (hda et hdb) et ce sont les graveurs CD justement. Je ne vois pas le problème pusqu'ils sont en IDE ça devrait être normal, non? De plus je peux aussi y accéder avec /dev/sg*. Sinon j'ai pas bien compris ce Libata, c'est quoi son nom dans le kernel (CONFIG_...) et le vieux qui rentre au conflit avec ce dernier ?

Merci de ton aide.

----------

## geekounet

```
Device Drivers  --->

  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

Ça c'est l'ancienne couche IDE, qui est dépréciée et qui va disparaitre. Il faut que tu la désactives complètement.

Et pour avoir l'IDE par la libata ensuite, il suffit de sélectionner le drivers PATA (en même temps que ton SATA si t'en as) correspondant à ton chipset dans :

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

Et avec ça, tu retrouveras plutôt tes cdrom en /dev/sr*, comme si c'était des lecteurs en SCSI  :Smile: 

----------

